# Birds in the boat house...poop problem



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone anywhere had suggestions on how to keep birds out of the over-boat structure of a covered boat house, dock, etc. 

I have both Pigeons and recently and more or a mess, Starlings. I have pellet gunned many Pigeons. I have had some success using a pole and glueing some V shaped plastic between boards where the birds were nesting right over my T-Top.

Main problem is that the overhead structure is too high to access without scaffolding...or needing a young climber-monkey-man.

What I would really like is a contractor to bring galvanized hardware cloth (or some other bird proof mesh) and attach it everywhere over my slip and piers where a bird could perch or roost....each owner would have to do the same in the 16 slip dockhouse I am in (Port Bolivar Galveston County).

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I have a similar boat slip and simply had the worst location in the marina being on the end by a channel. All the birds seemed to like my slip for fishing since they could sit in the shade and fish the marina as well as the channel entering the marina. I finally hired a guy to install 3/8 pressure treated plywood up over my slip as a ceiling. This killed 95% of all my bird issues since the birds went elsewhere to fish and roost. My remedy wasn't cheap but it was effective.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Here is my plan. 

Beer cans, cut open, follded over so it is reflective on both sides, and pounded into squares, strung up on 50 lb. test, and left to flutter in the breeze. I'm going to hang about 50 of them. 

The owl on my dock is now covered in bird s.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

we've used CD's (compact disks), the kind you get at office depot - very shiny. tie a few up as high as you can. i've seen people use boom boxes on a timer set for roost time/evening.


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

*This Works Great*

http://www.critterridders.com/scarecrow.htm


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Naw here my suggestion - the next time you re-spool a reel, put the line up yonder and use them good staples that won't rust as fast. Keep adding line as much as you can. Birds hate fishing line! You can at least do your stall. Scrap shrimp netting isn't a bad idea either, makes it look nautical without looking trashy. 

Pigeons with chit right on a shiny CD, too, worse than a fake owl. 

Whatcha got is a rookery where the flock roosts at night. They're easy to run off - no need to pop them off brother. That fishing line sure works.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

Try gulfstatesbird.com

They take care of birds all over Texas 

NASA , the air force and more


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Agree with Swells...criss cross mono before you spend more money. Easy and effective.


----------



## selliott (Aug 19, 2005)

The fish net company. they made me a net that we attached with stainless staples. Covered the eintire lower area above head


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks... been in contact with Brett at Gulf States*

I wanted a contractor....and thanks to y'all I found one
www.gulfstatesbird.com He is out of Tiki and will come by my slip this week. If it is affordable, it may be a permanent solution. I will post up the results. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*poop problem*

These are a little pricy but they work and aren't too obtrusive. The height of your slip will still be an issue. Good luck.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?op=search&N=4294924326&in_dim_search=1


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Mono will only last so long. If there is enough room install a stretch of canvas or tarp over the boat and between the rafters and boat where those things are sitting and pooping on your boat...Hey at least your neighbor doesn't feed them like one of our neighbors does...She feeds them corn and the poop is like concrete when trying to get it off.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Here is my plan.
> 
> Beer cans, cut open, follded over so it is reflective on both sides, and pounded into squares, strung up on 50 lb. test, and left to flutter in the breeze. I'm going to hang about 50 of them.
> 
> The owl on my dock is now covered in bird s.


Should have bought a Hatteras. I don't need no owl or beer cans.
-T


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rory and his boy can handle your bird problem... LOL


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

There is also pond netting made to keep birds out of koi ponds..6.95 for 7 X10 section. This might work and hold up reasonably well. TW


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Swells said:


> Naw here my suggestion - the next time you re-spool a reel, put the line up yonder and use them good staples that won't rust as fast. Keep adding line as much as you can. Birds hate fishing line! You can at least do your stall. Scrap shrimp netting isn't a bad idea either, makes it look nautical without looking trashy.
> 
> Pigeons with chit right on a shiny CD, too, worse than a fake owl.
> 
> Whatcha got is a rookery where the flock roosts at night. They're easy to run off - no need to pop them off brother. That fishing line sure works.


Pigeons (rock dove) and starlings are invasive exotics. Whack away! Won't take care of your problem but whack away.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> Pigeons (rock dove) and starlings are invasive exotics. Whack away! Won't take care of your problem but whack away.


 *RORYs* last name is *Starling* maybe he can talk them into leaving...:rotfl:


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Swells said:


> They're easy to run off - no need to pop them off brother. .


When the hell did you become a card carrying PETA Puss Swells....

and to think I used to respect you....:an6:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I love grilled bird.


----------



## spi_tuna_dude (Jan 15, 2011)

Swells is right. Oldest trick in the book, cross-cross fishing line. On the boats I've run, a fake snake has always worked well too. I've seen plenty of owls glazed and crusted so I never wasted the money. I've had a fake snake for 4 years, cost me 97 cents and I haven't had a bird within 20 feet of it.


----------

